# Trick or Treat smell my feet give me something good to SEE



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Halloween everyone. I hope everyone has a safe evening and gets lots of goodies. I thought it would be cool to see everyones pumpkin carvings. Here are the pumpkins Heidi and I carved. Hers is the bat and mine is the mummy. 
Lets see yours!!
<div>http://w335.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw335.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fm455%2Fkolwdwrkr%2Fb011c513.pbw</div>


----------



## lagunabamboo (Apr 7, 2010)

Keith & Heidi - Some of your best work to date -


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice too good to throw away after the big event.I love the ide of trick or treating I hope the kids come tonight.Alistair


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice carvings Keith. We made ours this year out of hard foam pumpkins they sell at Michaels and Joann Craft stores. They cut pretty similar to a real pumpkin but without the mess and they will last for many years.

Mine









My wifes (mummy pirate, looks better lit up)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I got no pumpkin to carve :-((


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Now this is scary….lol


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice Carvings. Eric_S, my wife chose that same pic, but she opted to not do the trees and rotate the wolf a little. Nice job. Here is my carving for this year. A little LJ Pride.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

I am amazed at the marvelous carving. The best I've ever done is with a Sawzall blade with a few teeth. Great work people.

We live down the block from a school, and only had one trick or treater last night-We have about 30 stairs to climb, but it is too much for the kids. We've lost interest the last few years. The most we've ever had is 4 make the journey.

I guess there is easier pickings on flat land LOL


----------



## Bogdanovich (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you mind if I steel some of your design for next year?


----------



## meme (May 27, 2010)

This place is just full of ARTISTS!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd say that's mighty creative pumpkin carving.


----------

